# My website



## Kanikula (Mar 25, 2008)

This is my first ever attempt at a website so go easy on me!! The galleries (particually portraits) are pretty, erm, restricted, as i havnt had many jobs outside animals and pets ect.

If you can offer any advice on improvements, i would reaaly appriciate it 

http://kanikula-photography.co.uk/index.html

KK.


----------



## ksm (Mar 25, 2008)

Kanikula,

You've got some music linked into the webpage that needs an itunes license to play. First time I clicked on your page it locked up IE because the warning for the purchase came up behind the main window and I couldn't get to it to close it. I had to open task manager and end the IE process. Second time I opened your site I was able to quickly minimise the page to get to the purchase warning to cancel it then it worked fine. You might want to get rid of the music or put something with no DRM issues,as you might make somebody angry by locking up their computer if they can't get to that warning popup.


----------



## Kanikula (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks K i didnt realise it was doing that!


----------



## ksm (Mar 25, 2008)

Pretty nice site. Great Job.

On one of your tabs it says :"PRINTS ECT" I'm not sure if you meant etc.(et cetera?) if not I guess I'm not sure what ECT means.

Great site again


----------



## jols (Mar 25, 2008)

ksm said:


> Pretty nice site. Great Job.
> 
> On one of your tabs it says :"PRINTS ECT" I'm not sure if you meant etc.(et cetera?) if not I guess I'm not sure what ECT means.
> 
> Great site again


 

ect,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, is the uk way of writing et cetera
great site


----------



## ksm (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok never seen it that way always knew it as etc. Learn something new...


----------



## TCimages (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the site and your work.  The simple viewer looks nice, but can you actually add photos to your site using this or do you have to redo the whole gallery addin gnew images and upload again?


----------



## Kanikula (Mar 25, 2008)

Jols K may be right about etc. I seem to remember my english teacher telling me off for spelling it wrong! LOL

Thanks TC  Im pretty sure you can add images - i use turning gate templates and im positive there may be something about adding single images on there - im just to lazy  to  look!!!


----------



## jols (Mar 25, 2008)

Kanikula said:


> Jols K may be right about etc. I seem to remember my english teacher telling me off for spelling it wrong! LOL
> 
> Thanks TC  Im pretty sure you can add images - i use turning gate templates and im positive there may be something about adding single images on there - im just to lazy to look!!!


 


lol

i always spell it that way.

maybe we will start a new trend


----------

